# Prometheus



## Fibrizo (Jun 12, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N0WUpsErUBA​

Anyone watch it if so di you like this alien prequel ?









Spoiler


----------



## Walker D (Jun 12, 2012)

Haven't seen it yet.
But I read this comment:



> the film itself, it's totally unenjoyable rubbish. The director must be a first year film student who just happens to be the name sake of the famous one.



  someone that actually watched it could say if it's that weak ?


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jun 12, 2012)

I watched it. It wasn't complete shit and it wasn't anything special. Wait until DVD/Blu-ray to watch this.


----------



## Veho (Jun 15, 2012)

It was meh. Spectacular visuals (saw it in IMAX), but the story was meh and all the characters were idiots. No, really. Idiots. Except the captain. The captain was cool. 


Also, this. 



Spoiler












And this. 




Spoiler


----------



## iluvfupaburgers (Jun 16, 2012)

i wouldnt recommend it if your a huge alien fan like me. i watched it and didnt think it was something worth like to mention as part of the alien universe. although it did give some answers as to where xenomorphs come from and all, but still raises more questions


----------



## SifJar (Jun 16, 2012)

Veho said:


> Spoiler


Very true. Thought of this myself while watching the movie.

Personally I thought the movie was a bit "meh". It may have been more enjoyable if I'd seen some of the Alien movies, I dunno.


----------



## Icealote (Jun 17, 2012)

I keep confusing this film with Pandorum which the latter was surprisingly enjoyable to me only cause Cung Le fighting in it.


----------



## Veho (Jun 17, 2012)

The Movies in Fifteen Minutes writeup is a must read, if you've seen the movie: 

Warning, spoilers. _Duh._ 


Spoiler



http://m15m.livejournal.com/23209.html


----------



## outgum (Jun 17, 2012)

TOUCH TOUCH TOUCH TOUCH TOUCH TOUCH.Iit wasnt as bad as I thought it was going to be , but it felt like it was lacking.
As said above, the characters where idiots and I dont think anyone would be that stupid in a situation like that... I mean, obviously its not real life and its acting but just... The... fuuuuu... I dont even. I just... no.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Jun 23, 2012)

The wife and I went to see this a few days ago.  I had a blast.  She...tolerated it (which is saying a lot since she abhors sci-fi).  I went into it having read all of the common complaints beforehand (scientists are stupid, people touch everything, more questions than answers...) and I have to say...people are nitpicky.  I frakking hate Dane Cook, but he had a joke about watching Superman Returns and at the point where the bullet bounces off the Supe's eyeball in the beginning some dude in the theater says, "Yeahh...righhht..."  At which point in a story are you supposed to suspend your disbelief?  Well, when it comes to fiction, when you walk through the door of the theater, open the book for the first time, or place the game disc in the drive...  I personally can't wait for a sequel.


----------



## Veho (Jun 26, 2012)

Old8oy said:


> At which point in a story are you supposed to suspend your disbelief?


The whole time, generally. But the storyteller is supposed to at least try to make it believable.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Jun 27, 2012)

Veho said:


> Old8oy said:
> 
> 
> > At which point in a story are you supposed to suspend your disbelief?
> ...



Which part of Prometheus was unbelievable?


----------



## Veho (Jun 27, 2012)

Old8oy said:


> Which part of Prometheus was unbelievable?


The fact that most of the characters act like complete idiots. Without it being lampshaded or handwaved or anything that would make it easier to accept that all those characters should be acting like, well, idiots. "Prolonged cryostasis may impede cognitive functions." "The atmosphere is rich in retardium, a rare element that makes everyone... not... smart... brain." Nothing.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Jun 27, 2012)

Veho said:


> Old8oy said:
> 
> 
> > Which part of Prometheus was unbelievable?
> ...



At no point was it ever stated that these people were even close the best in their respective fields, nor was it implied that they would act professionally.  They were hired by a rich old man to go out there and touch things and push buttons.  And really, David was the only one f*cking with everything and we have to assume he was "programmed" to do so...being that he's a machine and all...

Could you name a sci-fi movie that got it right according to what's believable?  Because I guarantee you that holes could be poked in that one and that people do things that you probably wouldn't do.


----------



## [M]artin (Jun 27, 2012)

I loved it! Seeing it again soon!


----------



## Veho (Jun 28, 2012)

Old8oy said:


> At no point was it ever stated that these people were even close the best in their respective fields, nor was it implied that they would act professionally.


Or not suicidally. On the other hand, it was never stated that they were the absolute worst in their field either, so it still came as a surprise when it turned out every one of them was a suicidal unproffessional incompetent idiot. 



> Could you name a sci-fi movie that got it right according to what's believable?  Because I guarantee you that holes could be poked in that one and that people do things that you probably wouldn't do.


It's not about whether you can poke holes or not, it's about how easy it is to spot them, and how hard it is to ignore them.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Jun 28, 2012)

Veho said:


> Old8oy said:
> 
> 
> > At no point was it ever stated that these people were even close the best in their respective fields, nor was it implied that they would act professionally.
> ...



Who exactly did something suicidal?  Which of the crew members was incompetent?  I'm wondering if we watched the same movie or if maybe you're just regurgitating something you read in the internets...


----------



## Veho (Jun 28, 2012)

Suicidal? Trying to cuddle a hissing alien cobra. Incompetent? Getting lost in a completely mapped area and (presumably) with guidance from the ship. Handling the most important find in history like a grade schooler would handle a dead frog (and apparently hazmat suits and glove boxes don't exist in that universe, but that's a different story). For example. And no, I'm not regurgitating what I read on teh interwebs to sound cool and edgy, I watched the movie, and spent large parts of it fighting the urge to shout at the screen because people were acting like the busty bimbo in a teen slasher film. 






Go left, dammit!​


----------



## Slyakin (Jun 28, 2012)

Watched it, and all I can say is...



Spoiler



DAVID STOP _PLEASE_ DON'T TOUCH THAT DOOR *OH GOD* WHAT THE *FUCK* HAVE YOU DONE DAVID OH WHYYYY THE HUMANITY DAVID YOU IMBECILE


----------



## Veho (Jun 29, 2012)

Slyakin said:


> Watched it, and all I can say is...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



He was programmed/instructed to experiment on live subjects to find out what the alien jell-o did.


----------



## Slyakin (Jun 29, 2012)

Veho said:


> Slyakin said:
> 
> 
> > Watched it, and all I can say is...
> ...





Spoiler



But did they not program him with common sense? :


----------



## Gahars (Jul 2, 2012)

Just saw the movie this morning. It was a complete mixed bag.

On the one hand, the movie looks spectacular. The camerawork, the locations, the sets, the designs, everything; it all comes together perfectly. I think the themes and ideas it explored were very strong as well. Humans are so insignificant in the cosmic scale, and we don't see many movies mine that for terror.

At the same time, though, the plot itself has more holes than your average wheel of swiss cheese. Not to mention that these are quite possibly some of the dumbest characters I have ever seen collected in one film. How did these people manage to become scientists and engineers? How did they live past the age of 4?

Red Letter Media had a funny little video about the movie here. Definitely worth a watch.


----------

